# Homelite TrimLite ut20677



## kiwa (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm having a hard ime starting my weed eater. It seems the engine will start for a few seconds then die out after that it floods and won't start. If i clean the spark plug and let the gas dry up it starts the same routine again any ideas
Kiwa


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Try a carb rebuild, carb torn apart, a soak in carb cleaner, new gaskets, diapragm etc. and try then (needles 1.5 turns out from snug is a good baseline, might take just 1) was anything done to the carb lately?


----------



## kiwa (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks bugman I never really did a complete overhaul of the carb, the trouble only started when I changed the primer bulb for a new one


----------

